# SEAT cupra R



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Anyone got one, had one ?? - love the looks with those dark alloys ...










James.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I think G4VTT now has one. He only pops in here to say hi every 12 months or so though!


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

I'm a big fan too, though I've never driven one. :-/


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Not a million miles different to the Golf but with bigger brakes and more grunt?


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

and looks nicer. Even in yellow.


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

....and the wheels are stunning 8)


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Watched to re run test on 5th gear last night against the CTR, Clio, Focus RS etc. Whilst CTR is still top dog for hot hatching, the Leon is going to be the best all round road car, particularly if you use the motorway a bit. Good value too. I'd think about one for Mrs C if we lose the Spyder.

I like the wheels too.


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

Especially as they have just uprated it from 210bhp to 225bhp too


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

My friend has one that has had the AMD treatment. It's superb.

He just 'loves' coming up against Civic Type R's 

Damian


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> My friend has one that has had the AMD treatment. It's superb.
> 
> He just 'loves' coming up against Civic Type R's Â
> 
> Damian


In a road drag sure, maybe different at the track where the CTR can turn in some pretty good times and grip/brakes are easily worth 10-20hp defict.

I'd take the torque for the road though.


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

10-20bhp deficit? Surely it's bigger than that ? His Cupra R is running at 271bhp and it's 'kin quick.

He is also an exceptional driver. Andy and another friend Gary (who has a 911 C4 with factory power upgrade - his dad has a new 911 Turbo ;D ) went on a 911 Turbo track day recently. They also drove a single seater and a 360 Modena. At the end of the day, they were given a dirver assessment (along with the rest of the group). Everyone was told that most drivers get low 60%, a few very good drivers get up to the Mid 70's. Andy got 85% and Gary 84%. The instructors said they were the best drivers they had ever had !!

Believe me, there are few (none) Civic Type R's that will embarras him in his Cupra !

Damian


----------

